# Learning to Ride as an Adult?



## kitten_Val

I saw it every week at the barn where I helped out. LOTS of people (in 30 - 40 - even 50th) who never even sit on horse come and either take lessons or go on trail ride (with the guide, of course). I'd say 18 years old is still very young to start.


----------



## Joshie

My daughter and I started lessons together. She's a kiddo and I'm in my 40s. We take lessons from a guy. He's got 3 horses and gives lessons to four or 5 other groups.


----------



## kickshaw

i taught plenty of adults how to ride 

we even had a ladies morning session every wednesday


----------



## upnover

You're right, there aren't as many adults as there are children, but there are definitely quite a few adult students and good for you to getting into it! At our barn there are probably about 10 adults in the lesson program and about 5 or 6 that own their horses. Although, there really aren't a lot of 18 year olds riding. 16 is about when the less interested kids start to drift their interests away or get really busy. Once college hits most are too busy to start getting into a sport. But if you can do it, go for it!


----------



## Brandon

Heck, I started learning how to ride a horse January 27, 2008. I am 19 now, but i was 18 when i started. Even with college, I still have time for my nana (nana = horse). When i started lessons, there was a 15 year old, and a 12 year old.. then the next class were kids that were between 5 and 10... I felt very strange, but i got over it.


----------



## Supermane

My mother started riding in her early 50's (many years after I started), when I convinced her that she should get a horse. She loves it and absolutely adores her horse. She started and is still in private lessons.


----------



## Moxie

I hadnt been on a horse since I was in school (back in the 90's), I started taking lessons early this summer.

Being a little older than a lot of the riders at my barn, I think makes me more conscious of what I'm doing, maybe because I don't want to look silly? I think age also makes me look at riding as more of an opportunity and a privilege than just something mommy and daddy are paying for; because paying for riding lesson comes out of my pocket, and I know it's something I really want to do.

At any rate, 18 isn't all that old, besides the horse doesn't care about your age.


----------



## Vidaloco

kickshaw said:


> i taught plenty of adults how to ride
> 
> we even had a ladies morning session every wednesday


That sounds like so much fun! I'll be 51 next month, been riding regular for about 6-7 years and would love to take some lessons. Your never to old to learn :wink:
Don't be discouraged if everyone in your class is younger. It may be that your instructor just doesn't have any older pupils. There are plenty of them though.


----------



## Spyder

Nomi said:


> Just how common is it? You see, I'm planning to take riding lessons starting this summer, as an 18 year old (an adult in Alberta). But most lessons seem to be for younger people only. Anyone else here learning/has learnt to ride as an adult?


There are more adults riding or starting to ride now than there ever were.

I started at age 25 and then NO ONE started to ride at that time. In the beginning when the horse stopped I didn't and falling at that age in sight of 10-12 year olds was not pleasant. I simply got back on. I was determined to ride...and made it to GP.


----------



## mom3x

I just started taking lessons--at age 32!  Go for it!


----------



## MirrorStage2009

I rode for fun on my own when I was an early teen, adopted a few rescue horses and had no money for lessons. I had been on a hiatus from horses for 11 years when I bought TJ. Now I'm a beginner and I just turned 29! 

For my own sake, I only take private lessons...get a little jaded watching the whippersnappers who've been riding for ever and they're only 8. I don't bounce like I use too, yah know.:wink: Plus my goals are different. It's nice if you find others just like you, too.


----------



## Jubilee Rose

I agree, there are a TON of older riders out there. There's a couple at my barn in their 50's who've only just now owned horses. 18 is still pretty young. I was 15 when I started and I'm 21 now. But I thought that was old. Haha.


----------



## Sammie096

I'm 20 and just starting out as well. It can be a little intimidating to see all the younger teens or even kids riding and knowing so much more... but I'm not that worried because in the end I'm doing something I really enjoy and that's what counts.


----------



## wanderlust

I just started taking lessons again. I have to relearn everything.
I am 25. And I couldn't be happier


----------



## slightly crazy

I don't think age matters it's your willingness to learn and passion for horses that counts


----------



## BuckskinLove18

i just started riding last month and i am nineteen. so don't be afraid. i am not in a class though i am doing private lessons because i am a beginner and thats the way you have to start at my barn. I can't wait to start riding with other people though even if they are much younger than me. i won't mind and i don't think angel will either. (angel=horse)


----------



## ridingismylife2

i'm the only 16 year old in my group, everyone else is 20-50


----------



## smrobs

Hey, it is never too late to start and *what* are you talking about anyway. 18!!! Your still just a kid. (like I'm that much older at 24) But I think if you have the opportunity to ride, then take it. Regardless of your age or experience.


----------



## Nomi

Thanks everyone for all the replies! I feel quite a bit better about it now.


----------



## centrestableswendy

I have been riding for several years, but stopped about 7 years ago, due to work and having my children. I am getting back into it next month, and I will be 28 tomorrow. I think one of the hardest things about starting out as an adult is fear. As an adult, we realize the risk and the potential for serious injury. I'm not saying younger riders aren't aware of the risks, but they are more likely to have the added confidence that helps make a great rider. I have had several nasty falls, one of which required surgery to put my arm back together. I remember that every time I saddle up, and I believe it does affect my riding more than I think it does. The danger is there for anyone of any age, adults just seem to have that more at the forefront of their minds.


----------



## sonnysfirststar

I have been riding on and off since i was 12 but never got lessons before last winter when i was 19...there are riders at my farm ranging from 4 years old to 40 but for a while i did feel a little older and out of the loop at first...now some of the younger riders give me the courage to push myself...i dont know if they have ponyclub where you are but if they do it is DEFINITLY worth it i learned more in one year than i did it 5 years!! i believe you can be a member until your 25 so you have tons of time to learn and progress! anyway im 20 and know that I may have missed my chance to be an olympic level rider but i still can compete and continue to grow as a rider until im unable to physically goto the barn! so go for it private lessons may not be a bad thing until you feel more comfortable but at least give a group session a chance you can learn alot from other riders of any age trust me! watching an 8 year old in my one lesson finally made something click that i was strugling with for months! Good luck let us know how your doing! my only advice is to find a good trainer! :lol:


----------



## magicfirepatti

I'm 47 and just starting back after raising my kids. My daughter talked me into it actually....she's 15 and riding is her life. I'm scared of getting hurt too, but I had my first bad fall a few weeks ago and I was thrilled that I survived it with just bruises, more or less. 

I was feeling bad about my age, though, since most of the riders I know are teenagers or younger. Then we went to the MO Women and Horses Expo and the winner of the equitation challenge was in her 70's!!!:shock: There were LOTS of women riding who are older than me, or around my age. I felt a lot more positive about the whole thing after that.

-Patti


----------



## belgianlover

right now im 26 almost 27 and I do have horses but still cant ride. I would love to find a place near that would teach me but its rare out where i live. I think anyage is a good age, we have already been putting my 4 year old daughter on our horses for about a year and a half now, so hopefully it will come naturally to her.


----------



## HorseLover777

Nomi said:


> Just how common is it? You see, I'm planning to take riding lessons starting this summer, as an 18 year old (an adult in Alberta). But most lessons seem to be for younger people only. Anyone else here learning/has learnt to ride as an adult?



I think you can do it, I learned at age 25. Don't get embarrassed of taking horse riding lessons at your age. 18 years isn't that old.


----------



## booner

Good for you to take lessons you young thing!Im 40 and just started riding again in July.I wish I had lessons to go to!Im learning as I go and love reading everything I can.Planning on getting some sort of dvd's to watch too. I was just remembering when I was young and rode our gelding buckskin all over our 15 acres w/ NO fear and never got hurt!
I am the worry wart when we ride, my husband has no fear and it really erks me! But I get better every time.
Have fun w/ your lessons!


----------



## Got2Gallop

Your never too old to start or learn! I know we've all heard of those lucky people who grew up on a farm or horse ranch or something, and have been riding since they were 2! But it's all about the desire and love for what your doing! And 18 is still really young like everyone else has said! Go for it!


----------



## peanut

im 22 and have only been riding for a year,and get weekly lessons.
my local pony club is more people my age and older.
Its very common here.


----------



## horsegirl123

oh course. horse riding has a huge range of ages. there is a girl around your age who started riding a little while ago at the barn i go to.


----------



## TipTop

Nomi said:


> Thanks everyone for all the replies! I feel quite a bit better about it now.


At the barn where we board they have adult lessons and kids lessons or a mixture. They have a Tuesday or Friday afternoon ladies lesson or you can have private lessons.

I think there are more adults than children at the barn. Where in Alberta are you? I am from Alberta also.


----------



## Lucara

Dont feel bad! I'm 20 and just had my second lesson last Saturday! I've also noticed that most riding schools have TONS of pics of little kids and ponies and that just makes me feel fairly inferior. Instead of going to an actual riding school I just found a local trainer that was willing to train me. Shes about $20-$25 cheaper for an hour lesson than the local schools and I really get that 100% focus on me that really helps.


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand

I didn't start riding until 2 yrs ago, at the age of 26!


----------

